# Thongs on men... yea or nea?



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2009)

So do any of you guys floss?


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

this thread is useless without pictures...

LOL,,,,,,  Just kidding....


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

uke:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2009)

Banana hammocks are never attractive.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

how much more attractive is the female body then the male?

I say 1000 to 1.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...  LOL...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> how much more attractive is the female body then the male?
> 
> I say 1000 to 1.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that...  LOL...




I bet you're the lone yes vote.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

I say either boxer briefs or nothing. Plain ole boxers=boring. Tighty-whities=uke:. Thong is... interesting, but a little weird. Though there are some funny novelty ones out there...

JMHO, of course... what do I know about men's underwear anyway?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess to be completely fair about it,  if someone that I asked to wear one asked me to wear one too, well then fair is fair.  To date, the reciprocal question hasn't been asked of me


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

Iceman has been wrestling during the week (3 days of practice) and I keep telling him he's gotta wear something more substantial than boxers...  there's a lot of crotch grabs and such that they have to do,,  I wouldn't want to be grabbing some other kids nut sack while doing an innocent thing like that...   IMHO..


----------



## Marc (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> I say either boxer briefs or nothing. Plain ole boxers=boring. Tighty-whities=uke:. Thong is... interesting, but a little weird. Though there are some funny novelty ones out there...
> 
> JMHO, of course... what do I know about men's underwear anyway?



Well, you know what you like to see on men as far as underwear.

Thank God I'm boring, in that regard.  Men were not meant to walk around with their jewels constricted into a little ball.  Plus I'm told I completely lack any ass at all, straight line from my shoulders to heels, unfortunate result of extremely white European heritage, so I'm not going to flaunt that defect by wear boxer briefs.


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh! Hell NO!


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

I think most men lack an ass entirely, unless they're body builders or something. No hips either. It's the way they were made.

I would think boxers would be uncomfy... that you'd want a little support. I find boxer briefs to be incredibly sexy though.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 28, 2009)

No. I don't even own tighty whities. Boxers 100 percent.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> I think most men lack an ass entirely



That OK....  We just wanna see nice a**es on women anyway...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> I think most men lack an ass entirely, unless they're body builders or something. No hips either. It's the way they were made.



Yup, no arguements on those points



> I would think boxers would be uncomfy... that you'd want a little support. I find boxer briefs to be incredibly sexy though.



As long as your not involved in a whole bunch of running/jumping, IMHO boxers are damn comfy.  When athletic activity is called for though, the boys do need to be restrained/tied down though


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2009)

Should have made this an open poll


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

Where's the underoo love?   :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 28, 2009)

Although I don't have a "perfect" ass, I wear thongs for the comfort.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

cbcbd said:


> Although I don't have a "perfect" ass, I wear thongs for the comfort.


You do have a wise ass, though! :smash:


----------



## Paul (Jan 28, 2009)

Only when I'm at the beach...


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> You do have a wise ass, though! :smash:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> Only when I'm at the beach...



That is just..... that is just..... that is just about somethin'  uke:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

I just hurled....


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing like a neon green nut-hugger on a pasty, hairy man.


uke:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Nothing like a neon green nut-hugger on a pasty, hairy man.
> 
> 
> uke:




will you marry me?

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 28, 2009)

What exacty are we talking about, man's underwear or swimming attire?

What people choose to wear underneath their outer layer is just not that interesting to me, especially men's undies.

As to swimwear, I'm definitely in the minority here -  for any water sport where mobity is imporatant , functionality wins, meaning I wear speedos.

I find those ridiculous half pants that pass for beach shorts, just that , ridiculous. I can't stand the half yard of wet fabric flooping  down and around my knees.  I understand where that fashon trend came from, surfing trunks. So this kind of suggest the macho aspect of surfing culture. There, the longer cover actually protects your skin from the rough wax of the board. But most guys that wear these don't know a fish from a longboard.

For sake of reference, I grew up in Europe, so I don't have the homophobic baggage that a lot of american males have to deal with.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> will you marry me?
> 
> LOL!!!!!


:lol: 



Bumpsis said:


> As to swimwear, I'm definitely in the minority here -  for any water sport where mobity is imporatant , functionality wins, meaning I wear speedos.


I get the European difference of opinion on swimwear, really, I do. But would you wear what was depicted above? That's a little different than your typical speedo.


----------



## Marc (Jan 28, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> What exacty are we talking about, man's underwear or swimming attire?
> 
> What people choose to wear underneath their outer layer is just not that interesting to me, especially men's undies.
> 
> ...




Go fark yourself.  I'd take from your post that you'd need no swimwear at all when you can just walk on top of the water.

Perhaps you'd like to trim down the width of your paint brush a little?

/lol, grapesmuggler
//sorry, still trying to deal with my American raised homophobic baggage


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> I get the European difference of opinion on swimwear, really, I do. But would you wear what was depicted above? That's a little different than your typical speedo.



No, Boratwear is not my cup of tea 

Actually, when at the beach, just to blend in with the locals and to avoid weird looks, when out of the water,  I do put on shorts that are an acceptable medium between the prevailing half pants and a speedo.
It feels a bit repressive, but what you goona do?
At least I know how a western woman would feel walking around Kabul without a burka


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> Go fark yourself.  I'd take from your post that you'd need no swimwear at all when you can just walk on top of the water.
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to trim down the width of your paint brush a little?
> 
> ...



You are so right! I do walk on water, well with some help of a surfboard 

And if the paint brush fits, I use it. Granted, it IS a broad generalization but with a great deal of truth behind it. The Seedo type of swim suit has been essentially labeled as "gay" so no "normal" guy would be caught dead in it unless he's serious swimmer. So the paint brush used here is quite is even broader and I'm not the one who swings it.

This non-masculine label of the speedo has permiated so deep that even women seem to have preference to see guys in the knee length beach shorts, beacause that's the "masculine" imaged pushed by fashion. I find that rather weird. 

I know that my wife and her female friends like looking at muscular, well shaped (male) legs. Many of us on this board have them since we're into cycling and skiing. So why not show it off and be comfortable at the same time?
It is really funny that what passes for a fashonable men's beach short actually was called the Bermuda short in the 70's and only old men with veiny stick legs with loose skin would wear it back then, so they could cover up what really should have been covered up.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup, muscular legs are a definite turn-on. I don't really have a problem with Speedos.. but it's sort of like how nobody would want to see me in a bikini. Shows a bit much off that's hard to pull-off unless you're well-toned. Olympian athlete? Oh yeah! 75-year-old beer-bellied man? No way. Sometimes, at least in public, things should be covered up. Then again, maybe it's just my Puritanical environment that's speaking...

The difference between underwear choice versus beachwear is that the underwear choice is not apparent to the masses and is likely only to be seen by someone who wants to see it. Beachwear, on the other hand, is out there for everyone and anyone to view. KWIM? I sure as heck wouldn't walk around in public with just my underwear choice exclusively; I imagine that would require a mass cleanup of the streets. uke: But I'm confident enough in my own choices to admit that yes, that's what I wear, I like it, and F you if you don't like it. I keep it under wraps from the general public. Not quite the same as what I would wear to the beach (which, if I had my way, the full-bodied outfits from the turn of the last century would be my choice ).


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

Go ahead and rock the banana hammock all you want.  It's not a homophobic thing that I have it against them.  I just think they look absolutely ridiculous, kind of like the new skinny jeans that people seem to be wearing these days.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Go ahead and rock the banana hammock all you want.  It's not a homophobic thing that I have it against them.  I just think they look absolutely ridiculous, kind of like the new skinny jeans that people seem to be wearing these days.


+1. Our society has deemed speedos not to be cool. But what is cool is completely arbitrary. It's not that it's homophobic. We wear clothes in the summer purely because society says we should. In the U.S., society says men shouldn't wear speedos. Double standards and all that, but it is what it is.

But there is something to be said about limiting the amount of potential wdgie material for underwear. Silk thongs are the best.


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> +1. Our society has deemed speedos not to be cool. But what is cool is completely arbitrary. It's not that it's homophobic. We wear clothes in the summer purely because society says we should. In the U.S., society says men shouldn't wear speedos. Double standards and all that, but it is what it is.
> 
> But there is something to be said about limiting the amount of potential wdgie material for underwear. Silk thongs are the best.



Will you listen to yourself you insensitive homophobe?  Unbelievable.

I know some good sensitivity training classes, I'm going to get you signed up asap before you decide to go out beating up gays.  How could we, in good conscious, call ourselves your peers without recognizing these dangerous warning signs?  If you don't haven't replaced all your swin trunks with Speedos within a month, I think it will be time we seriously consider individual counseling.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Silk thongs are the best.


I think we have a "yea" vote!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just go comando.  Nice to be free and let them hang.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I just go comando.  Nice to be free and let them hang.




Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally, for moi, I'm a boxerbrief or commando guy myself.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 28, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol:



You are a free spirit my man!:razz:


----------

